# James Ussher - A BODY OF DIVINITY



## Mayflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I saw that SGB is publishing": A BODY OF DIVINITY: Being the Sum and Substance of the Christian Religion by Archbishop James Ussher for $35,-.

I was wondering what does this theological work makes so special ? Does it added anything more if you have already the works like from Bavinck, Kuyper, Hodge, Turretin, Shedd & Calvin ?


----------



## py3ak (Dec 4, 2006)

I saw it somewhere for $10.00. Do a search with either Pricegrabber or Isbn.nu


----------



## yeutter (Dec 4, 2006)

*More like Peter Martyr more then Turretin*

I have not found him to differ materially from Peter Martyr Vermigli. Vermigli never wrote a systematics; but if he had I doubt that he would have differed much with Ussher


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 4, 2006)

From Crawford Gribben, _The Irish Puritans_, p. 87:



> On the other side of the Atlantic, A.A. Hodge argued in his lectures on _Evangelical Theology_ (1890) that Ussher's _Body of Divinity_ was instrumental in securing the covenant theology of the _Westminster Confession_: 'I believe [it]had more to do in forming the Catechism and Confession of Faith than any other book in the world; because it is well known that...this book, which he compiled as a young man, was in circulation in this Assembly among the individuals composing it. And if this is true, you could easily see how much of suggestion there is in it which was afterward carried into the Catechism -- the Larger Catechism especially -- of that Assembly.'



I have Ussher's book and consult it often. It is a remarkable and influential systematic exposition of Reformed theology. Highly recommended. See this thread, this and this.


----------

